

Ask HN: Please review publiclog.com (It's like the "Public Log" for your life) - startupmike

HN Friends,<p>I created a new web site, http://publiclog.com.<p>I call it "a social application for logging everything that happens".<p>My definition of 'logging' is that it has a start date and end date.<p>I use Facebook and Twitter to comment on my "present" activity, but I couldn't find a good site where I could comment on my "past" activity. Or on my "future" activity.  Or the date range of my "present" activity.  So I created the site!<p>There's a lot more features I can add too (mobile, better UIX, edit log, follow user, better feedback threads, better tagging, alerts and notifications).<p>I also added auto categorization of the posts, which doesn't always work, but is fun :)<p>The site influences are twitter.com, facebook.com, foodspotting.com, dailybooth.com and hotpotato.com.<p>I guess I'm the kind of person that likes to document everything!<p>I also like to read what other people are doing in their life, so I can learn from them.<p>If you have time, please logon, give it a try, and let me know what you think.<p>I appreciate it!<p>Best Always,
Mike
======
davorak
I like the idea. I have wanted to easily log more of my life and I think their
is a market for a product(s) that make it easy.

I wish I did not have to have a facebook account to login though.

------
startupmike
<http://publiclog.com>

------
startupmike
davorak - Thanks for your feedback. I appreciate it!

